# Charger Barley trials



## pilgrimspiss (1/2/15)

For anyone who didn't see this. A barley trial that increases shelf life by 50%. Or helps prevent stealing I suppose.

Cheers
Matty

http://www.abc.net.au/landline/content/2014/s3969446.htm


----------



## Yob (1/2/15)

Anti theft malt!! 

Wicked


----------



## pilgrimspiss (2/2/15)

LOL Yob, typed it on my bloody phone. 

*STALING*

Cheers
Matty


----------

